# البطن الكبير قد يؤدي إلى الموت المبكر



## kalimooo (11 أغسطس 2010)

*11.08.2010 *

* البطن الكبير قد يؤدي إلى الموت المبكر *





_Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift: _

* يُفرِّق العلماء بين سُمنة وسُمنة ويتحدثون عن شحوم شريرة وشحوم طيبة،  ويقولون بأن الحجم الكبير للخاصرة قد يؤدي إلى الوفاة المبكرة، حتى ولو كان  وزن الشخص عاديا. في المقال طريقة لقياس حجم الخاصرة وسبل التخلص من الوزن  الزائد.*





​ ها  قد حل شهر رمضان بوجباته الكثيرة الشهية والأكل ليلا، مع تراجع في الحركة.  وكثيرون لا يستطيعون مقاومة إغراء ما يوضع على مائدة الإفطار أو السحور،  فيملؤون بطونهم بما لذّ وطاب من المأكولات والمشروبات.​ وإذا  كان التلذذ في الأكل قد ساهم في الحفاظ على أجدادنا الأوائل من الانقراض،  وساعد على نمو حجم الدماغ بهذا الشكل الكبير، فإن تلذذ إنسان العصر الحديث  بالطعام، يخلق مشكلة السمنة والبدانة.​ ​ حتى  عهد قريب أجمع العلماء على أن زيادة الوزن ضارة بالصحة بشكل عام، لكنهم  الآن باتوا يفرقون بين الأنواع المختلفة للسمنة وأماكنها في الجسم.  واعتبروا حجم الخاصرة مؤشرا تحذيريا على ارتفاع المخاطر الصحية لدى الأشخاص  ذوي الوزن المرتفع بشكل خاص.​ ​ أما  اليوم فقد وجد العلماء أن الشحوم الموجودة في منطقة البطن بين الأعضاء  الداخلية وجدار البطن، تزيد من خطر الإصابة بمرض السكري والالتهابات وهي  مسؤولة أيضا عن مستويات الكوليسترول غير الطبيعية. ويفرق الكثير من العلماء  بين "الشحوم الطيبة" و "الشحوم الشريرة" حيث يرون أن الشحوم "الشريرة" في  منطقة البطن تفرز أحماضا دهنية ضارة في الجسم تؤدي للإصابة بالتهابات في  حين أن الدهون الموجودة في الأرداف والفخذ أقل ضررا. ويقارن العلماء هذه  الشحوم بالغدد التي تفرز هرمونات ضارة بالجسم.
_
_
_ _*شحوم البطن وشحوم "المؤخرة"*​ 








​ وتوصلت  دراسة حديثة أجراها فريق من الباحثين الأمريكيين من خلال تحليل أسباب  الوفاة لدى 14647 شخصا، إلى أن الحجم الكبير للخاصرة يزيد من معدل الوفاة  حتى لدى الأشخاص ذوي الأوزان العادية.​ فقد  وجد الباحثون بقيادة البروفيسور اريك جاكوبس وزملاؤه من الجمعية الأمريكية  لمكافحة السرطان في اتلانتا، أن هناك علاقة كبيرة بين الحجم الكبير للبطن  حسب مؤشر كتلة الجسم وارتفاع معدل الوفاة خاصة بين النساء ذوات الوزن  العادي. وتبين من خلال الدراسة أن النساء اللاتي يزيد محيط خاصرتهن عن 110  سنتمترات والرجال الذين يزيد محيط الخاصرة لديهم عن 120 سنتمترا معرضون  بشكل مضاعف للوفاة في سن أدنى من معدل أقرانهم.​ ​ وعادة  ما يُستخدم مؤشر كتلة الجسم لتوضيح مدى تناسق وزن الجسم مع الطول. لكن  دراسة أجريت في ألمانيا وشملت 11000 شخص تعتبر أن استخدام مؤشر محيط البطن  مع طول الجسم أكثر دقة. ويقول الباحثون إن المعدل لا يجب أن يزيد عن 0,5  للأشخاص دون سن الأربعين، وعن 0,6 للأشخاص فوق سن الخمسين. ​ ​ *هل تريد معرفة حجم بطنك؟*​ ​ خذ  شريط قياس وقم بقياس بطنك عند الصرّة. فإذا كان محيطه مثلا 80 سنتيمترا  وطولك 180 سم، قم بتقسيم 80 على 180، فيكون بطنك على خير ما يرام إذا كانت  النتيجة 0,5 أو أقل، وإذا كان عمرك فوق الخمسين والنتيجة 0,6 أو أقل، فإن  النتيجة على ما يرام أيضا. أما إذا فشلت في الامتحان، فينصحك الخبراء  بممارسة الرياضة مع تناول غذاء صحي. ​ ورغم  ما تقدم عن خطر شحوم البطن، هناك جانب إيجابي لهذه الشحوم: فالجسم يلجأ  إلى حرقها قبل غيرها عند حاجته إلى الطاقة، على عكس شحوم "المؤخرة" التي  يصعب التخلص منها حتى مع ممارسة التمارين الرياضة الشاقة.​ ​  /د\ ب أ11\8​


----------



## candy shop (11 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع مهم جدااااااااا كليمو

وهيفيد ناس كتير 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## جيلان (11 أغسطس 2010)

*موضوع مهم يا زومل*
*اول مرة اعرف ان دهون البطن بشكل خاص اشد خطورة*
*شكرا كليموو*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 أغسطس 2010)

*موضوع مهم ومفيد جدا
تسلم ايديك استاذي
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

يا كاندي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2010)

كل يوم بتطلع دراسة تناقض الاخرى

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مشكورة لمرورك يا زميلة


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 أغسطس 2010)

*موضوع مهم وخطير
إحنا فى مصر بنعانى من البطن الكبيرة
ربنا يستر
ميرسى كليمو على المعلومة المهمة والمفيدة
الرب يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## النهيسى (13 أغسطس 2010)

> خذ شريط قياس وقم بقياس بطنك عند الصرّة. فإذا كان محيطه مثلا 80 سنتيمترا وطولك 180 سم، قم بتقسيم 80 على 180، فيكون بطنك على خير ما يرام إذا كانت النتيجة 0,5 أو أقل، وإذا كان عمرك فوق الخمسين والنتيجة 0,6 أو أقل، فإن النتيجة على ما يرام أيضا. أما إذا فشلت في الامتحان، فينصحك الخبراء بممارسة الرياضة مع تناول غذاء صحي​.



*موضوع مهم ومعلومات رائعه

شكرا جدا تسلم الأيادى

سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (13 أغسطس 2010)

خذ شريط قياس وقم بقياس بطنك عند الصرّة.

دى كمان معلومة جديدة ومفيدة وسهلة التنفيذ

مرسى كليمو على المعلومات المهمة جدا ​


----------



## kalimooo (18 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (18 أغسطس 2010)

مونيكا 

ممكن من الاكل الدسم

اللي فيه المقالي والسمن

شكرا مونيكا لمرورك

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (18 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل اخي النهيسى

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (18 أغسطس 2010)

صوفيا مجدى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## losivertheprince (18 أغسطس 2010)

*سلام المسيح *
*موضوع جيد يا أستاذنا بجد وعامة ياريت كلنا ناخد بالنا من أجسامنا .......... ماهى وزنة من ربنا برضة*
*تشكر وربنا يديك يا كبير*​


----------



## kalimooo (19 أغسطس 2010)

losivertheprince

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أغسطس 2010)

*موضوع حلو خاااااااالص ومعلومة جديدة بالنسبالى
أشكرك
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (19 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع جدا مفيد
شكرااا


----------



## kalimooo (24 أغسطس 2010)

*abotarbo

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


*


----------



## kalimooo (24 أغسطس 2010)

Bnota_Zr†a

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## اني بل (25 أغسطس 2010)

اوه البطن الكبير مكرهة عندي وكثثير بتسرسب عشاان هيك بمارس الرياضة مستمرة عشاان اضمن بطن سليم ورشاقة عالية
ميرسي


----------



## kalimooo (27 أغسطس 2010)

Joyful Song

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------

